# What is your max stable ram/infinity fabric speed on Ryzen 3000-series?



## Taraquin (Apr 16, 2020)

AMD states that 3600/1800MHz should be achievable for most, many users are able to clock higher without problems. I made this poll to get a better idea how much most of us can achieve


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 16, 2020)

Since AGESA 1.0.0.4 I get the top option and haven't had any stability related problems at all.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 16, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Since AGESA 1.0.0.4 I get the top option and haven't had any stability related problems at all.


I max out at 3733/1866, but I'm satisfied with that


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 16, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> I max out at 3733/1866, but I'm satisfied with that


Well, some of that might well be board and CPU differences. Not a bad result at all for your parts I'd say.


----------



## dgianstefani (Apr 16, 2020)

3733/1866 is best for me since I can still have 14cas on the RAM. 3800 is stable but requires 16.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 16, 2020)

3800/1900 on both my 3900X and 3700X system.... same ram, same motherboards though. The only chip I've seen have some issues even at 3600/1800 is the R5 3600.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 16, 2020)

2133MHz single channel on a X470 with R3 3200G.
If I try anything above that it crashes.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> 3800/1900 on both my 3900X and 3700X system.... same ram, same motherboards though. The only chip I've seen have some issues even at 3600/1800 is the R5 3600.



My 3900x does 3800/1900 but my 3700x will only do 3200/1600.  I have tried two different boards and two different ram sets.  Just won't go.

I still want to try my OLOy with A-Die ICs on my 3900x but I don't want to jinx anything lol


----------



## NoJuan999 (Apr 17, 2020)

3733/1866 for me.
I didn't bother trying 3800 because I am happy with the performance at 3733.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 17, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> My 3900x does 3800/1900 but my 3700x will only do 3200/1600.  I have tried two different boards and two different ram sets.  Just won't go.
> 
> I still want to try my OLOy with A-Die ICs on my 3900x but I don't want to jinx anything lol



Pretty briefly tested as the build won't be completed till this weekend. I'll do some more testing and report back if I have any issues with the 3700X.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 17, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Pretty briefly tested as the build won't be completed till this weekend. I'll do some more testing and report back if I have any issues with the 3700X.



I already have it in my 3700X but that chip won't go past 3200.  I'd like to put them with my 3900X that can successfully do 3800 with my current set.

Thaiphoon says 15-15-15-32 is the lowest it can go.  So far I have had it at 15-15-15-36 and it went just fine.  It looks similar to CJR timings, the kit I bought anyway but my cjr kit won't do 16-18-18-36, even at 3200.


----------



## Taraquin (Apr 18, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I already have it in my 3700X but that chip won't go past 3200.  I'd like to put them with my 3900X that can successfully do 3800 with my current set.
> 
> Thaiphoon says 15-15-15-32 is the lowest it can go.  So far I have had it at 15-15-15-36 and it went just fine.  It looks similar to CJR timings, the kit I bought anyway but my cjr kit won't do 16-18-18-36, even at 3200.


Have you tested both CPUs onbsame MB and 3700X maxes at 3200 and 3900X does 3800? Some MBs are real picky about where you put the sticks. Daisy chain often prefers A2/B2 while T-top struggles to run anything above 3400-3500, but trives with 4 sticks.


----------



## moproblems99 (Apr 18, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> Have you tested both CPUs onbsame MB and 3700X maxes at 3200 and 3900X does 3800? Some MBs are real picky about where you put the sticks. Daisy chain often prefers A2/B2 while T-top struggles to run anything above 3400-3500, but trives with 4 sticks.



Yeah, both CPUs have been in my Taichi and the 3700X won't do anything over 3200.  A friend's 3900x won't go above 3200 either but I don't know how much they have tried.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 18, 2020)

moproblems99 said:


> I already have it in my 3700X but that chip won't go past 3200.  I'd like to put them with my 3900X that can successfully do 3800 with my current set.
> 
> Thaiphoon says 15-15-15-32 is the lowest it can go.  So far I have had it at 15-15-15-36 and it went just fine.  It looks similar to CJR timings, the kit I bought anyway but my cjr kit won't do 16-18-18-36, even at 3200.




My CJR kit from Corsair sucks too it's the main reason I've purchased nothing but Bdie since.....


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 18, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> My CJR kit from Corsair sucks too it's the main reason I've purchased nothing but Bdie since.....


Weird, since my Patriot CJR modules are happy as could be...


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 18, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Weird, since my Patriot CJR modules are happy as could be...




Mine will hit 3600 with ok timings on my Intel and 3200 on my ryzen system but my Bdie will hit 4200/4400 with slightly better timings.

So it kinda depends how you're comparing it.

I'm sure  if I spent hours tweaking and stability testing I could get it to 3600 on my ryzen system but the Bdie takes all of 5m to 3800 so I don't really see a point.


----------



## heky (Apr 18, 2020)

Running my 3900X with 1900Mhz infinity fabric and 4x8Gb 3800MT cl16 since day one...CLDO VDDP@0,8973v and CLDO VDDG@1,0241v


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 18, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Mine will hit 3600 with ok timings on my Intel and 3200 on my ryzen system but my Bdie will hit 4200/4400 with slightly better timings.
> 
> So it kinda depends how you're comparing it.
> 
> I'm sure  if I spent hours tweaking and stability testing I could get it to 3600 on my ryzen system but the Bdie takes all of 5m to 3800 so I don't really see a point.


I didn't spend too much time once the proper AGESA/UEFI came out, I mean, you kind of know since we have the same board.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Apr 19, 2020)

Ok so definitely 3800 CL16 was much harder on a 3700X to get 100% stable vs a 3900X at least with these 2 chips. I could get it to the point where it wouldn't show any errors in memtest but every 3-4 boots it would retrain memory timings So I gave up and settled for 3600 CL14 basically the 3600 fast Bdie preset in  Dram calculator. 
@moproblems99 

*3200 CL14 vs 3600 CL14*.... unfortunetly this doesn't translate to in game performance but its interesting nonetheless. CPU stock out of the box. 







*3600CL16*








						I scored 11 390 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com
				





*3200CL14*








						I scored 11 051 in Time Spy
					

AMD Ryzen 7 3700X, NVIDIA GeForce RTX 2080 x 1, 16384 MB, 64-bit Windows 10}




					www.3dmark.com


----------



## Nordic (Apr 19, 2020)

It appears that I may be one of the lucky few who can't reach 3600mhz.








						Ryzen Owners Zen Garden
					

Once in a blue moon you get a dud psu from a reputable design.  Maybe. The psu was getting to 5 years old, which is not that old. I did have pbo enabled, and my edc limits raised to the motherboards limits and was running boinc 24/7. I started to have issues with it turning off randomly during...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## logain (May 11, 2020)

I run 3733/1866 with a Gigabyte x570 ITX, and Patriot viper 3733 C17 ram.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 11, 2020)

logain said:


> I run 3733/1866 with a Gigabyte x570 ITX, and Patriot viper 3733 C17 ram.


Considering that should be the same RAM as what I have, just with relaxed latencies, it ought to work at 3800MHz CAS16. Dunno if you can be asked to try. Regardless, you should be able to tighten the timings a fair bit.


----------



## Decryptor009 (May 11, 2020)

3000mhz because Corsair came with a vengeance and gave me LPX (Low priority Xtremeoverclocking)


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (May 11, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Considering that should be the same RAM as what I have, just with relaxed latencies, it ought to work at 3800MHz CAS16. Dunno if you can be asked to try. Regardless, you should be able to tighten the timings a fair bit.


I get extreme lockups going for this , what SocV would you recommend running to help.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 11, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> I get extreme lockups going for this , what SocV would you recommend running to help.


I haven't touch anything like that, in fact, the only Voltage I have tweaked is the DRAM Voltage which is 1.38V. 
I guess maybe this is where the X570 chipset/board designs makes a difference?


----------



## ERazer (May 11, 2020)

3600/1800 xmp, Im too lazy to mess with it im pretty sure i can run it 3800/1900


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 11, 2020)

Definitely built 8x 3950x with Patriot DRR4 3600 kits and they all ran 3600MT/s even with four DIMMs at default XMP.

I had the same RAM on tap for a couple of completely unrelated builds using Ryzen 5 3600 chips and one of them didn't make it. I swapped the RAM out and it was the same problem, could get it borderline stable at custom timings but in the end settled for XMP timings and RAM frequency reduced to 3533MHz (so 1766 FCLK)

These were 1.0.0.3 ABB or ABBA days though.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 11, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Definitely built 8x 3950x with Patriot DRR4 3600 kits and they all ran 3600MT/s even with four DIMMs at default XMP.
> 
> I had the same RAM on tap for a couple of completely unrelated builds using Ryzen 5 3600 chips and one of them didn't make it. I swapped the RAM out and it was the same problem, could get it borderline stable at custom timings but in the end settled for XMP timings and RAM frequency reduced to 3533MHz (so 1766 FCLK)
> 
> These were 1.0.0.3 ABB or ABBA days though.


Obviously not proof of, but definitely and indicator that the memory controller quality varies with the CPU SKU you end up getting. From what I've seen, it doesn't seem like later AGESA's improved the IF/memory stuff to any large degree after 1.0.0.3 ABBA.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chrispy_ (May 11, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> Obviously not proof of, but definitely and indicator that the memory controller quality varies with the CPU SKU you end up getting. From what I've seen, it doesn't seem like later AGESA's improved the IF/memory stuff to any large degree after 1.0.0.3 ABBA.
> Thanks for sharing.


Yeah, sample size way too low to be statistically significant but it does support the theory. 

Low-end SKU's getting the worst parts of the silicon wafer has been confirmed by Intel at least and possibly by AMD too. Worst in this case means lower clocks and requiring higher voltage. Typically the middle of the wafer is where the 100% flawless chips are likely to be. These are the top-tier enterprise/server parts. At the edges you have stuff like the 3100 which presumably has multiple defects in at least one of the two CCXs. If there were only one defect per CCX it would be sold as a six-core part for higher profit.

Unless of course, AMD are taking the hit on purpose, just to have something at $100 to screw over Intel - it wouldn't be the first time AMD/Intel/Nvidia have played that game, if they ever even stopped playing it originaly


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 12, 2020)

Chrispy_ said:


> Yeah, sample size way too low to be statistically significant but it does support the theory.
> 
> Low-end SKU's getting the worst parts of the silicon wafer has been confirmed by Intel at least and possibly by AMD too. Worst in this case means lower clocks and requiring higher voltage. Typically the middle of the wafer is where the 100% flawless chips are likely to be. These are the top-tier enterprise/server parts. At the edges you have stuff like the 3100 which presumably has multiple defects in at least one of the two CCXs. If there were only one defect per CCX it would be sold as a six-core part for higher profit.
> 
> Unless of course, AMD are taking the hit on purpose, just to have something at $100 to screw over Intel - it wouldn't be the first time AMD/Intel/Nvidia have played that game, if they ever even stopped playing it originaly


Nah, that's just standard chip binning. Applies to anything made on a standard silicon wafer. I'm just surprised that it has that much of an affect on AMD's memory controller and the Infinity Fabric. I don't think Intel has this issue with the memory controller, but then again, the clock speed of the memory doesn't affect the internal bus speed on Intel chips.
Micron/Crucial sent out this press release last year, with the 3600X taking the world record and that's obviously already a "lower grade" part, so it might just be a matter of the silicon lottery once you go below a certain SKU.








						Micron Memory Sets New DDR4 Overclocking World Record
					

Ballistix, Micron's global brand of high-performance gaming memory, has set a new overclocking world record for the fastest DDR4 memory frequency at 6024 MT/s. Leveraging performance-tuned Micron die and the innovation behind the new Ballistix Elite 4000 memory, the ASUS motherboard R&D team set...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Pieruzan (May 13, 2020)

3733/1866 cl14 on a ryzen 3700X@4350 allcore - aorus elite X570 - DDR4 viper steel 4400 
At 3800/1900 latency gets much worse And I still don't understand why.


----------



## Taraquin (May 13, 2020)

Pieruzan said:


> 3733/1866 cl14 on a ryzen 3700X@4350 allcore - aorus elite X570 - DDR4 viper steel 4400
> At 3800/1900 latency gets much worse And I still don't understand why.


It probably because IF don't run at 1900. Same happends to me when I try 3800cl16.


----------



## Lindatje (May 13, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> AMD states that 3600/1800MHz should be achievable for most, many users are able to clock higher without problems. I made this poll to get a better idea how much most of us can achieve


4000/1900 but it’s not faster then 3400 in the games, so i don’t see any reason for me to use that 4000/1900.


----------



## TheLostSwede (May 13, 2020)

Pieruzan said:


> 3733/1866 cl14 on a ryzen 3700X@4350 allcore - aorus elite X570 - DDR4 viper steel 4400
> At 3800/1900 latency gets much worse And I still don't understand why.


You need to set the IF manually in the "AMD" settings in the UEFI at that point. Gigabyte only does auto IF speeds up to 1866MHz.


----------



## Pieruzan (May 13, 2020)

Taraquin said:


> It probably because IF don't run at 1900. Same happends to me when I try 3800cl16.


No, IF was 1900.


----------



## pcwolf (May 13, 2020)

ASRock X470 Taichi, 3950X and Team Group top rank B-die just will not get to 3800/1900 FCLK at CR1.

But it drives 4x8Gb at 3733 coupled all day long .

Next motherboard, I am going with TheLostSwede's Gigabyte Aorus Master X570


----------



## Karmal (Dec 13, 2020)

Hello everyone I ask you experts ... I have an ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero wi fi with ryzen 3950x and rtx 2080 ti, I state that as bios I have the 2702 all by default in docp and everything was stable, never a problem or a smooth shutdown for 6 months this with the 3000 mhz ram hiper x fury kit of 64 gb (4 modules of 16 gb), the problems arose when I changed this ram with a 128 gb kit always hyper x fury at 3600mhz (4 banks of 32gb) among other things certified in the vendor list asusu bios the same and always all by default in docp .. the problem that I have sporadic random reboots even two a day even just surfing the internet and sometimes the pc instead of restarting remains black screen due to it physically turn off with the power button then it restarts normally I did a test cycle of about 11 hours with memetest but it did not find any errors, do you have any solution? is it better to replace the ram modules I had before? ... gives me the idea that this motherboard does not support 128 gb of ram even under windows 10 pro


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 13, 2020)

Karmal said:


> Hello everyone I ask you experts ... I have an ASUS ROG Crosshair VIII Hero wi fi with ryzen 3950x and rtx 2080 ti, I state that as bios I have the 2702 all by default in docp and everything was stable, never a problem or a smooth shutdown for 6 months this with the 3000 mhz ram hiper x fury kit of 64 gb (4 modules of 16 gb), the problems arose when I changed this ram with a 128 gb kit always hyper x fury at 3600mhz (4 banks of 32gb) among other things certified in the vendor list asusu bios the same and always all by default in docp .. the problem that I have sporadic random reboots even two a day even just surfing the internet and sometimes the pc instead of restarting remains black screen due to it physically turn off with the power button then it restarts normally I did a test cycle of about 11 hours with memetest but it did not find any errors, do you have any solution? is it better to replace the ram modules I had before? ... gives me the idea that this motherboard does not support 128 gb of ram even under windows 10 pro


Sounds like a memory related shut down, your way beyond the guaranteed speeds with four sticks , maybe up ram volts or loosen timings , did you buy a quad set or two dualies and are you at Xmp settings.


----------



## Karmal (Dec 13, 2020)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> Sounds like a memory related shut down, your way beyond the guaranteed speeds with four sticks , maybe up ram volts or loosen timings , did you buy a quad set or two dualies and are you at Xmp settings.


I purchased a certified memory kit for the crossfire hero viii from asus it appears in the vendor list HX436C18FB3K4 / 128 and I have dopc activated


----------



## brandon7171 (Dec 13, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> 3800/1900 on both my 3900X and 3700X system.... same ram, same motherboards though. The only chip I've seen have some issues even at 3600/1800 is the R5 3600.



What type ram do u have, r u running 16GB kit R 32GB kit?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 14, 2020)

Karmal said:


> I purchased a certified memory kit for the crossfire hero viii from asus it appears in the vendor list HX436C18FB3K4 / 128 and I have dopc activated


So as compatible as can be ,good, though still possible to be the cause, technically.
Looking like the memory controller is having issues with your demands to me then, I'd investigate which by lowering memory clocks to check and monitoring memory and IMC temperature, if ok you either need more power or possibly cooling somewhere, or the chip is just past it's limits which is beyond the CPU spec of 2933(2666with 4 actually I think) max afaik.


----------



## oxrufiioxo (Dec 14, 2020)

brandon7171 said:


> What type ram do u have, r u running 16GB kit R 32GB kit?



4x8GB 3200CL14


----------



## xrror (Dec 14, 2020)

Just what I've had experience with:

3 3600 1766 3533 but you can BCLK up to the 1800/3600 equivalent (doesn't take much, 102/3 + )
2 3600X can directly set 1800 3600

3800X can directly set 1800 3600 with 16GB
but had to back down to 1766 3533 for 32GB (2 * 16)

To be honest haven't tried hard for over 3800 since my early tries were with launch 3600X and later 3800X. The only set of memory I had rated for over 3600 at the time was Samsung B die - those two weren't the easy clock like hynix turned out being.

I should probably go back and check now that firmware updates for 3000 series are pretty much ironed out now. It would be nice to get the 32GB set up to speed.


----------



## Karmal (Dec 14, 2020)

yesterday i used the pc all day trying to shut down and reboot and running some tests with firmware 3003 in docp with ram 4 banks 32 mgb at 3600 mhz and had no shutdown after i set dram current capability to 120% strange not  I have touched tensions
today I will be at work and I would like to keep it on to check if it will have shutdowns which test I could use to send the pc into crisis and check for any problems?
until now I have not touched the soc


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 14, 2020)

Karmal said:


> yesterday i used the pc all day trying to shut down and reboot and running some tests with firmware 3003 in docp with ram 4 banks 32 mgb at 3600 mhz and had no shutdown after i set dram current capability to 120% strange not  I have touched tensions
> today I will be at work and I would like to keep it on to check if it will have shutdowns which test I could use to send the pc into crisis and check for any problems?
> until now I have not touched the soc


World community grid is my go-to test.


----------



## Karmal (Dec 14, 2020)

questo è il mio kit chip micron...Are my settings correct?


----------



## Zach_01 (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## Karmal (Dec 22, 2020)

Here's what Asus said about my sudden reboots. Thank you for contacting Asus support. The reported problem, since the memories are included in the QVL list, is caused by an error in the installed Bios version.  Does the problem occur only when 4 memory modules are installed?  If the problem does not arise without the activation of the DOCP profile, please try to configure the memories manually by selecting a lower frequency and check if the system is stable.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 22, 2020)

neither my 3600x nor my 3800x are able to run above 1800..
even my 5800X is barely stable at 1800


----------



## freeagent (Dec 23, 2020)

I’m not sure what the max of my 3600XT is but it can do 1900 with no effort. I feel kind of bad for saying that.. but it probably won’t go much higher without bumping some voltage. Running 14-15-15 35 1T on the mems with no overclock on the CPU.. I feel kind of dirty saying that.


----------



## Chrispy_ (Dec 23, 2020)

freeagent said:


> I’m not sure what the max of my 3600XT is but it can do 1900 with no effort. I feel kind of bad for saying that.. but it probably won’t go much higher without bumping some voltage. Running 14-15-15 35 1T on the mems with no overclock on the CPU.. I feel kind of dirty saying that.


Silicon Lottery, and the XT models are the binned silicon for good clocks so you have a much higher chance (but still no guarantee) of getting a good IO die too.


----------



## kennethdavid (Dec 31, 2020)

Karmal said:


> Here's what Asus said about my sudden reboots. Thank you for contacting Asus support. The reported problem, since the memories are included in the QVL list, is caused by an error in the installed Bios version.  Does the problem occur only when 4 memory modules are installed?  If the problem does not arise without the activation of the DOCP profile, please try to configure the memories manually by selecting a lower frequency and check if the system is stable.


Hey Karmal, I'm running a crosshair as well, and I also had sudden reboots. It was becuase when I was tuning i was using ryzen master and a tool called HWinfo. Specifically what happens if you have too many apps polling the ASUS bios WMI it will reboot once in a while. (I used to run HWINFO in the background with a tray widget to tell me core temp, voltange etc. in realtime).

Making it so that HWINFO/Ryzen master and other monitoring utilitities didn't; run in the background stopped all my "sudden" reboot issues.


----------



## Karmal (Dec 31, 2020)

kennethdavid said:


> Ehi Karmal, anch'io sto usando un mirino e ho anche avuto riavvii improvvisi. È stato perché quando stavo sintonizzando stavo usando ryzen master e uno strumento chiamato HWinfo. Nello specifico, cosa succede se hai troppe app che eseguono il polling del BIOS ASUS WMI, si riavvierà di tanto in tanto. (Ero solito eseguire HWINFO in background con un widget del vassoio per dirmi temp core, voltange, ecc. In tempo reale).
> 
> Facendo in modo che il master HWINFO / Ryzen e altre utilità di monitoraggio non lo facessero; eseguito in background ha interrotto tutti i miei problemi di riavvio "improvvisi".



with the bios 2206 I no longer had reboots but only a problem in ignition .. black screen .. I physically turned off with the button then started normally


----------



## gymleader (Jan 1, 2021)

Does anyone think there is a chance of buying a 5900x and not being able to run 3600 RAM in 1:1 mode? I'm thinking of getting 3,200 to be safe.


----------



## Nuckles56 (Jan 1, 2021)

gymleader said:


> Does anyone think there is a chance of buying a 5900x and not being able to run 3600 RAM in 1:1 mode? I'm thinking of getting 3,200 to be safe.


I'd say you'd have to have gotten really unlucky to not be able to run at 3600, so I'd get the 3600, unless you can get a good deal on some 3200 cl14


----------



## gymleader (Jan 1, 2021)

Nuckles56 said:


> I'd say you'd have to have gotten really unlucky to not be able to run at 3600, so I'd get the 3600, unless you can get a good deal on some 3200 cl14


My issue right now is the place I am buying the RAM from routinely has them on sale every 2 months or so. They have 3200 14-14-14-31 for the same price as 3600 16-16-16-38. Both are 32GB Dual rank 1.35v B Die for not much more money than say Crucial 32gb single rank kits ($30 equivalent or so). I thought may aswell go for them especially with how much money is being spent already.

If everything goes well I should be able to get the 5900x mid January but if for some reason 3600 doesn't work then the RAM I bought on sale (the 3600) would be out of the return period. I'd then have to muck about with manually tuning but ideally I just wanted to have a decent stock config to fall back on if I did try some RAM overclocking etc and it failed miserably, lol.


----------



## Zach_01 (Jan 1, 2021)

What brand/model are those kits?

I can’t think that a 3000/5000 CPU can’t run it’s memory subsystems at 3600/1800MHz.
It’s a more of a board/BIOS, DRAM combination and compatibility.


----------



## gymleader (Jan 1, 2021)

Zach_01 said:


> What brand/model are those kits?
> 
> I can’t think that a 3000/5000 CPU can’t run it’s memory subsystems at 3600/1800MHz.
> It’s a more of a board/BIOS, DRAM combination and compatibility.


They are TeamGroup 8 Pack Dark Pro. TDPPD432G3200HC14ADC01 and TDPPD432G3600HC16GDC01 (currently off sale, usually is 179.99 or 199.99).

I was also thinking this too. For example I saw G. Skill announced Neo kits for Ryzen 5000: https://www.gskill.com/community?cls=1502239313&id=1604585385

The lowest RAM speed is 3600 at 14-15-15-35. You would think based on this they are very confident in 3600 working but then they also have 3800 which has a good chance of working and then they show 4000 which I'm pretty sure isn't something that every 5000 CPU can use... it seems such a mess. 

I do wonder if the way the ccd design is that 5600x/5800x has a better chance of running higher FCLK than the 2 ccd design of 5900x/5950x. This might be why they only show screenshots of 5600x and 5800x.


----------

